# Event horses that did well then disappeared off the radar?



## kit279 (7 April 2011)

Was discussing this with a friend and trying to name a few.

Can anyone think of a few event horses who did very well in the last few years and then sort of dropped off the radar? Could be through injury or being sold on. I'm just curious what happens to these horses in the end. Do they end up in a field or being schoolmasters etc?


----------



## brushingboots (7 April 2011)

Parkmore Ed is the main one that comes to mind!


----------



## Puppy (7 April 2011)

brushingboots said:



			Parkmore Ed is the main one that comes to mind!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=187672


----------



## livvyc_ria (7 April 2011)

Not particularly recent but The Irishman.

Was right up there wasnt he? The he went to America and we didnt hear a dicky bird?!


----------



## brushingboots (7 April 2011)

Puppy said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=187672



Click to expand...

Yep, but we haven't seen him since then!


----------



## kerilli (7 April 2011)

what about that v nice horse that Daisy Dick had at Burghley that sort of straddled the ditch/bank at the Land Rover Valley, was he called Hope Street? i don't think he's been out since, tragic cos he looked super.


----------



## oldvic (7 April 2011)

Parkmore Ed never came properly sound after Hong Kong, hence not competing again. It was interesting reading the post from 2008 - there was more to all the points made than meets the eye. The Irishman also had soundness issues. Both these horses were older horses with already quite high mileage. Hope Street was owned and had been previously ridden by an army vet. I don't know whether he went back to his owner because of injury or because she had time for him again. I can't remember if Daisy got the ride for army reasons or family reasons.


----------



## teapot (7 April 2011)

IIRC Hope Street was retired to his owner's field to live out his retirement. It was in one of Daisy's Eventing diaries, could dig it out? Have a cracking photo of them over the Vicarage ditch  

What about Dunauger? And Hobby Du Mee?


----------



## icestationzebra (7 April 2011)

And Hobby du Mee hasn't been seen since Hong Kong......


----------



## icestationzebra (7 April 2011)

teapot said:



			IIRC Hope Street was retired to his owner's field to live out his retirement. It was in one of Daisy's Eventing diaries, could dig it out? 

What about Dunauger? And Hobby Du Mee?
		
Click to expand...

Cross posted teapot!  I think Dunauger did a bit with Tracy last season......


----------



## oldvic (7 April 2011)

Dunauger went back to his owner and did a couple of events with her last summer (OI I think). Hobby du Mee was sent to Mary King but wasn't sound - another older horse.


----------



## Orangehorse (7 April 2011)

Ian Stark had a horse called something like Yair, that had the mother and father of falls off a normandy bank type fence,it was  televised so I guess it was Burghley.  The horse landed on his back and got up OK, but Ian had fractured his ankle, and I never heard of the horse again.

This must happen a lot though.  Mostly through injury and unsoundness, although sometimes a horse has sailed through an eventing career and then suddenly meets a fence it couldn't cope with and it is such a massive shock to its system that it is never as confident or bold again.  That can also happen if it gets really tired, in deep going for instance.  I have heard of a few horses, like hunters,  that were never the same after they got exhausted.  Don't know whether it affected their heart maybe.


----------



## teapot (7 April 2011)

Ensign's not been out for ages either...


----------



## icestationzebra (7 April 2011)

Bournston Highland Charm is another - although according to local press that horse is subject to a court case and a rather nasty sounding wrangle over ownership and outstanding bills........


----------



## teapot (7 April 2011)

Tom Quigley...


----------



## kit279 (7 April 2011)

What happened to the horse Poilu?


----------



## charlimouse (7 April 2011)

Dunauger did a few OI's last season with his owner. But with age he was getting stronger XC and Tracy wasn't enjoying riding him XC, so they are now doing very well on the showjumping circuit. I think they are planning on doing the county show circuit this season.


----------



## TarrSteps (7 April 2011)

livvyc_ria said:



			Not particularly recent but The Irishman.

Was right up there wasnt he? The he went to America and we didnt hear a dicky bird?!
		
Click to expand...

He went to Bruce Davidson - bought by him main owner for what was then a great deal of money - did one event and then, rumour has it, was never sound enough to compete again.  I've seen that happen quite a bit when horses change management programs - sometimes it's not so much the "best" program that keeps a horse going, so much as the one the horse is used to.


----------



## oldvic (7 April 2011)

Yair did a few advanced classes with the late Ronnie Durrand the following year. Ensign was ridden by a pupil of Pippa's last year but appears to have had enough. Was Bournston Highland Charm the horse that Polly Jackson had a dispute with the owners about? Poilu broke down at Houghton last year.


----------



## charlimouse (7 April 2011)

What happened to Ardfield Magic Star? He broke down at Badminton 2 years ago, but what has happened to his since?


----------



## MegaBeast (7 April 2011)

What about the coloured that Polly Stockton rode?  Don't recall seeing him around for a while.


----------



## icestationzebra (7 April 2011)

oldvic said:



			Was Bournston Highland Charm the horse that Polly Jackson had a dispute with the owners about?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's the one.  Last 'reported' news was that Polly had issued a writ against the owners.  Horse didn't run at all last year.


----------



## FlipFlop5 (7 April 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			What about the coloured that Polly Stockton rode?  Don't recall seeing him around for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Two for Joy? He was advertised about 3 years ago on her website looking for somone to lease him to do juniors/ YRs on 

What happened to Laura Collet's Fernhill Sox?


----------



## oldvic (7 April 2011)

Two for Joy was Polly Jackson's. I don't recall Polly Stockton having a coloured? Fernhill Sox had had a year off before coming back and I think I heard he had more problems. Ardfield Magic Star may well struggle to come back from injury.


----------



## LEC (7 April 2011)

What has happened to Jam - highlighted as the most expensive eventer ever? I know it went back to Bruce Davidson but has not been seen since. Shame Mckinleigh will never be sound either after Hong Kong. Seen nothing either of Ben Along Time for a long time either.


----------



## kirstyhen (7 April 2011)

LEC said:



			Shame Mckinleigh will never be sound either after Hong Kong.
		
Click to expand...

I love that horse, he was the one that sprang to mind when I saw this thread. Didn't know he had soundness issues, such a shame.


----------



## MegaBeast (7 April 2011)

oldvic said:



			Two for Joy was Polly Jackson's. I don't recall Polly Stockton having a coloured? Fernhill Sox had had a year off before coming back and I think I heard he had more problems. Ardfield Magic Star may well struggle to come back from injury.
		
Click to expand...

Meant Jackson :blush: been a long day!


----------



## brushingboots (7 April 2011)

Ensign had been competing with a YR, as far as i can see, not entered for anything in 2011. Two for Joy is now retired. 


On the point of AMS, i thought of Glenbuck?! Haven't seen him around since Badders last year. Always thought him to be a class horse, just got tired quite quickly!


----------



## SpottedCat (7 April 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			He went to Bruce Davidson - bought by him main owner for what was then a great deal of money - did one event and then, rumour has it, was never sound enough to compete again.  I've seen that happen quite a bit when horses change management programs - sometimes it's not so much the "best" program that keeps a horse going, so much as the one the horse is used to.
		
Click to expand...

I think Hobby du Mee fell into that category too. 

How about Internet? Sold to the USA for a phenomenal amount of money then allegedly found to be infertile?


----------



## shortstuff99 (7 April 2011)

Also what about Primore's Pride? I know he seemed to be off for a long time with an injury but I thought he was supposed to be coming back? Or have I missed it and just being a bit dim?


----------



## TarrSteps (7 April 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			I think Hobby du Mee fell into that category too. 

How about Internet? Sold to the USA for a phenomenal amount of money then allegedly found to be infertile?
		
Click to expand...

To Canada, actually.  Although he went to the US a couple of years later. He bounced around a fair bit and did a 2* awhile back but I haven't heard anything about him since.

He wasn't completely infertile - there are at least two foals I know of - but there did seem to be a distinct lack of success in that area. To be fair, they didn't really buy him to stand so I don't know how hard they tried.

Some people I used to work for bought a good eventing Trakehner stallion to use at stud, only to find out he was next thing to infertile. Luckily they managed to get their best mare in foal and she had a quality colt but it was pretty embarrassing!


----------



## Wishful (7 April 2011)

Langarth Darcy didn't do much after Pratoni that I remember.


----------



## RuthnMeg (8 April 2011)

Does anyone know if Chris King has got The Secret Weapon back? They won Blenhiem 2 years ago, but the horse didn't do anything last year? (and I thought he was aiming for badders?)


----------



## JEP (8 April 2011)

It was a very hard decision for Rodney Powell to sell The Irishman after winning Badminton but in the end the price was so big he had not choice and he was able to buy his farm. Primmore's Pride had a run at Highclere in 2009 but it was just for fun and I do'nt think Pippa ever intended him to come back to eventing full time.


----------



## amyneave (8 April 2011)

oldvic said:



			Hobby du Mee was sent to Mary King but wasn't sound - another older horse.
		
Click to expand...

He had a knee op i think, then went to do some SJ on Sunshine last year. Not sure after that.


----------



## amyneave (8 April 2011)

Wishful said:



			Langarth Darcy didn't do much after Pratoni that I remember.
		
Click to expand...

He died at Belton in 2010


----------



## beckypj (8 April 2011)

What about Flint Curtis?
Is he completely retired? Can't see that he has done anythign for ages.

Glenbuck? Was with Zara for a bit, then I think had a few disappointing results but I thought he was good!


----------



## BBP (8 April 2011)

Ah, I knew Internet back when he was in NZ, happily eventing barefoot at the time I believe!  Came over at the same time as Fig Jam (not very well known except for being only horse to ditch rider in lake at badminton a few years back).  Fig Jam got kicked in the face in the field and suffered too much nerve damage to event again - even though it ended her 4* dream eventing in the UK she flew him back to NZ with her to be a field ornament, which I thought was lovely (although if she hadn't i would have taken him!)


----------



## Santa_Claus (8 April 2011)

i Loved Fig Jam mostly for the name alone as I was told it stood for ******* I'm Gorgeous, Just Ask Me


----------



## FigJam (8 April 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			i Loved Fig Jam mostly for the name alone as I was told it stood for ******* I'm Gorgeous, Just Ask Me  

Click to expand...

Shhhh... stop letting everyone in on my secret username joke! 
	
	
		
		
	


	



 

I actually picked my username as I was watching Badminton at the time and heard one of the NZ riders doing a guest commentary slot who mentioned the meaning behind the name as Fig Jam was going round.  Thought it was very funny!  (although I thought the G = Good, not Gorgeous, I'm not THAT big headed...!  )  Sad to hear my name inspiration had a career ending injury  , but glad he is retired in comfort back home.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (8 April 2011)

what was that horse that Ruth Edge used to ride, that fell with her at the lake at Badders, and then he went on to be ridden by a male jockey, there was quite a bit of noise around his less than 'tidy' xc technique.....what was it called?....


----------



## BBP (8 April 2011)

I did wonder if you were named after him...I thought it was random that someone outside NZ had heard that phrase!  I was his groom in NZ and over here (I even owned him for 3 days!) so he was my baby!  We used to interchange what the G stood for though, I always said 'good' too.
Infamous badminton dunking!:
http://www.tppics.com/index_det.php...adminton+Horse+Trials+2006&pers=all&horse=all


----------



## zefragile (8 April 2011)

Chloe_GHE said:



			what was that horse that Ruth Edge used to ride, that fell with her at the lake at Badders, and then he went on to be ridden by a male jockey, there was quite a bit of noise around his less than 'tidy' xc technique.....what was it called?....
		
Click to expand...

Muschamp Impala.


----------



## KatB (8 April 2011)

Chloe_GHE said:



			what was that horse that Ruth Edge used to ride, that fell with her at the lake at Badders, and then he went on to be ridden by a male jockey, there was quite a bit of noise around his less than 'tidy' xc technique.....what was it called?....
		
Click to expand...

Muschamp impala  Dunno where he has gone, but always made me laugh about the murmurings about how ruibbish he was XC...when he was qualified for 4*  Wish I had such a "rubbish" horse


----------



## MistletoeMegan (8 April 2011)

Chloe_GHE said:



			what was that horse that Ruth Edge used to ride, that fell with her at the lake at Badders, and then he went on to be ridden by a male jockey, there was quite a bit of noise around his less than 'tidy' xc technique.....what was it called?....
		
Click to expand...

Muschamp Impala? He went to AN briefly.


----------



## Lolo (8 April 2011)

What happened to The Psephologist? Did he just get old and retire gracefully- remember him doing really well at Burghley with Bumble Thomas, then I don't think I saw him again?


----------



## SpottedCat (8 April 2011)

Chloe_GHE said:



			what was that horse that Ruth Edge used to ride, that fell with her at the lake at Badders, and then he went on to be ridden by a male jockey, there was quite a bit of noise around his less than 'tidy' xc technique.....what was it called?....
		
Click to expand...

Muschamp Impala. Went to Andrew Nicholson and then to Tristram Owers and is now with Rebecca Steljes (a young rider - think she's still at school) doing N/I stuff.


----------



## SpottedCat (8 April 2011)

KatB said:



			Muschamp impala  Dunno where he has gone, but always made me laugh about the murmurings about how ruibbish he was XC...when he was qualified for 4*  Wish I had such a "rubbish" horse 

Click to expand...

He was rubbish enough for 3 pros to give up the ride on him.....which speaks volumes! He was never a true 4* horse really, and he didn't make 3* look easy.


----------



## Santa_Claus (8 April 2011)

with MI it wasn't that he was totally rubbish XC that was the main problem as quite rightly he wasn't as he managed to get QRs, it was that he had a tendancy to leave a leg for no reason. After doing so with Ruth and having a very nasty fall into the lake she wouldn't XC him again if I remember rightly as a dropped leg is just asking for a rotational. I think AN had same opinion so he quickly moved on again... but then I might remember things wrongly!


----------



## SpottedCat (8 April 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			with MI it wasn't that he was totally rubbish XC that was the main problem as quite rightly he wasn't as he managed to get QRs, it was that he had a tendancy to leave a leg for no reason. After doing so with Ruth and having a very nasty fall into the lake she wouldn't XC him again if I remember rightly as a dropped leg is just asking for a rotational. I think AN had same opinion so he quickly moved on again... but then I might remember things wrongly!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, that's exactly what I heard, almost from the horse's mouth! I also heard TOs connections weren't exactly thrilled about him taking the horse on for the same reason - that random left leg for no real reason meaning a very real chance it would turn itself over!


----------



## MistletoeMegan (8 April 2011)

Was Tom Cruise the horse that went through a succession of top riders?


----------



## SpottedCat (8 April 2011)

MistletoeMegan said:



			Was Tom Cruise the horse that went through a succession of top riders?
		
Click to expand...

Tom Cruise II, yes! Both the Hoys, WFP, Sarah Cohen, Daisy Berkeley and Ollie Townend off the top of my head, but there were more I think?


----------



## Tnavas (8 April 2011)

Donaghue - ridden by Virginia Lossel. I'd love to know what happened to him as I started him in his Eventing career.


----------



## NR99 (8 April 2011)

MistletoeMegan said:



			Muschamp Impala? He went to AN briefly.
		
Click to expand...

I think Tristam Owers had him for a while.  He is now owned by my friend for her daughter to ride.


----------



## zefragile (8 April 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			Tom Cruise II, yes! Both the Hoys, WFP, Sarah Cohen, Daisy Berkeley and Ollie Townend off the top of my head, but there were more I think?
		
Click to expand...

Alice Naber-Lozeman.


----------



## Taffyhorse (8 April 2011)

I was also wondering about Flint Curtis. 

Others would be Nicholas Touzaints beautiful grey Galan au sauvagere (and I've probably spelt that totally wrong but hopefully you know who I mean!). 

Also Coup de couer - think he went to Badminton in 08 with Ollie Townend but haven't heard much of him since.


----------



## kerilli (8 April 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			with MI it wasn't that he was totally rubbish XC that was the main problem as quite rightly he wasn't as he managed to get QRs, it was that he had a tendancy to leave a leg for no reason. After doing so with Ruth and having a very nasty fall into the lake she wouldn't XC him again if I remember rightly as a dropped leg is just asking for a rotational. I think AN had same opinion so he quickly moved on again... but then I might remember things wrongly!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, exactly. for a jockey as good as AN to give up the ride on a horse capable of leading the dressage at 4* speaks absolute volumes... 
as WFP said in his lect/demo at Hartpury - if a horse leaves 1 leg down, he's off the yard that day. (Idalgo being his exception because he's so freakishly talented and jumps high enough to get away with it). MI did not.

Flint and Galan both broke down iirc.


----------



## Wishful (8 April 2011)

Muschamp Impala didn't look particularly convincing XC at intermediate - fence judging at an OI a couple of years ago.


----------



## oldvic (8 April 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			with MI it wasn't that he was totally rubbish XC that was the main problem as quite rightly he wasn't as he managed to get QRs, it was that he had a tendancy to leave a leg for no reason. After doing so with Ruth and having a very nasty fall into the lake she wouldn't XC him again if I remember rightly as a dropped leg is just asking for a rotational. I think AN had same opinion so he quickly moved on again... but then I might remember things wrongly!
		
Click to expand...

AN never intended to keep him - he bought him to ride for the rest of the 2008 season then sell on. He went very well at Burghley until the arena 3 from home where he couldn't make the distance and made a tired horse mistake. At Pau AN said he felt pretty classy and was well placed after xc but wasn't sound to sj. Tristram bought him that winter.


----------



## LEC (8 April 2011)

Coup was never very sound at the best of times.


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (8 April 2011)

Does anyone know what happened to the lovely Reddy Teddy? he did so well so young and then nothing?!


----------



## brushingboots (8 April 2011)

MAAN; http://www.sporthorse-breeder.com/cgi-bin/csArticles/articles/000004/000478.htm


----------



## kerilli (8 April 2011)

oldvic said:



			AN never intended to keep him - he bought him to ride for the rest of the 2008 season then sell on. He went very well at Burghley until the arena 3 from home where he couldn't make the distance and made a tired horse mistake. At Pau AN said he felt pretty classy and was well placed after xc but wasn't sound to sj. Tristram bought him that winter.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that's very interesting, i didn't realise AN had bought him to sell.

I believe Ready Teddy went back to NZ to retire, I think I heard that Blyth gave him to his groom, who had always adored the horse.


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (8 April 2011)

Thanks BB 

Lovely to know that.


----------



## 16hands (9 April 2011)

Lolo said:



			What happened to The Psephologist? Did he just get old and retire gracefully- remember him doing really well at Burghley with Bumble Thomas, then I don't think I saw him again?
		
Click to expand...

heard he had retired to owners instructor  - don't know if true but also heard he competed in 2'6 unaffiliated event (and wasn't HC)


----------



## tigers_eye (9 April 2011)

Don't Step Back was the Irish horse sold to the US for pots of money, who then never did much as the owner/rider (can't remember which, or if one and the same) got into acting....

Springleaze Macaroo got passed around a bit before going quiet. 

The horse Nicolas Touzaint won Badminton on, Hidalgo de l'Ile?


----------



## Tannis (9 April 2011)

Going back a bit - whatever happened to Spinning Rhombus?

Always loved Bettina Hoy's Peaceful Warrior as well, and believe he's now doing dressage (or was a couple of years ago).


----------



## oldvic (9 April 2011)

Springleaze Macaroo I think retired - I heard that they were trying to find a young rider to use him as a schoolmaster for dressage.

Spinning Rhombus retired - he evented for 9 years so didn't owe anyone anything. He certainly wasn't going to retire to go show jumping!!


----------



## Jul (9 April 2011)

I was going to add Henry Tankerville to this thread but now I see he's back! And with a vengeance I might add 
Do you know anything about his absence Oldvic? I presume due to some sort of injury.


----------



## oldvic (9 April 2011)

Henry Tankerville damaged a tendon at Weston Park 2 years ago. Has had plenty of time to get over it.


----------



## stencilface (9 April 2011)

charlimouse said:



			Dunauger did a few OI's last season with his owner. But with age he was getting stronger XC and Tracy wasn't enjoying riding him XC, so they are now doing very well on the showjumping circuit. I think they are planning on doing the county show circuit this season.
		
Click to expand...

Thats nice to know 

O've had a few lessons with Tracy, and always liked him - bit of a b*gger I think when it came to xc - think she's safer in an enclosed space


----------



## Jul (9 April 2011)

oldvic said:



			Henry Tankerville damaged a tendon at Weston Park 2 years ago. Has had plenty of time to get over it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah - that explains that then, thanks.,
Don't suppose you happen to know why he had a year or so absence 07/08? Was it the same thing? (am a bit of a fan of his!)


----------



## JDChaser (9 April 2011)

This is a very interesting thread. Reddy Teddy was always a favourite, lovely to hear he went home.

What happened to Jaybee, who won Badminton in 1999 with Ian Stark? I always remember him as I bought the video!


----------



## oldvic (9 April 2011)

Jul said:



			Ah - that explains that then, thanks.,
Don't suppose you happen to know why he had a year or so absence 07/08? Was it the same thing? (am a bit of a fan of his!)
		
Click to expand...

Yes. He wouldn't be the fastest which puts more pressure on his legs.


----------



## Jul (9 April 2011)

oldvic said:



			Yes. He wouldn't be the fastest which puts more pressure on his legs.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, let's hope that particular problem is dead and buried now then. Have read that Andrew says he needs a lot of work to keep him at the right fitness level. Substantially built horses these Jumbos, but talented!


----------



## Wiz (9 April 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			with MI it wasn't that he was totally rubbish XC that was the main problem as quite rightly he wasn't as he managed to get QRs, it was that he had a tendancy to leave a leg for no reason. After doing so with Ruth and having a very nasty fall into the lake she wouldn't XC him again if I remember rightly as a dropped leg is just asking for a rotational. I think AN had same opinion so he quickly moved on again... but then I might remember things wrongly!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on and sadly pros felt it was acceptable to sell him to a young rider girl as he's fallen with her at least 4 times at Novice/ * so that she's lost her confidence :-(


----------



## oldvic (9 April 2011)

The horse's record is there for all to see and both Ruth and Andrew would have given an assessment if asked. I am sure Tristram would have been confident about the horse being able to cope going down 3 levels and there is every chance that he could have been a good schoolmaster.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (10 April 2011)

Hobby Du Mee owners took him off Austin after Hong Kong, gave him to Mary King but he was never sound at Marys!! But was jumping in spain last year!! (Bit of an owner/rider dispute!)


----------



## amyneave (16 April 2011)

What happened to PC Wilson???


----------



## Taffyhorse (16 April 2011)

I *think* Jaybee had an accident not too long after Sydney (although memory v hazy!!) and was PTS. Don't quote me on that though - the old grey matter is not what it was!! Maybe someone else can confirm??


----------



## CaleruxShearer (17 April 2011)

amyneave said:



			What happened to PC Wilson???
		
Click to expand...

He's a lovely horse. A friend of mine was taught by Ruth and *if* I remember correctly I was told he had done a tendon or something of the sort but was coming back into work? I'm pretty certain that's correct but I wouldn't quote me on it!


----------



## vallin (17 April 2011)

probably quite common knowledge, but what's toytown doing? has he been retired?


----------



## Hels_Bells (17 April 2011)

Loving this post!!  Funnily enough I went to pick up some 2nd hand show jumps near me last year and I commented on the grey in the field there and the owner said it was Ian Stark's famous grey, grazing his way through retirement - I think it might have been Murphy Himself... or Glenburnie... either way he seemed very happy!!


----------



## charlimouse (17 April 2011)

Hels_Bells said:



			Loving this post!!  Funnily enough I went to pick up some 2nd hand show jumps near me last year and I commented on the grey in the field there and the owner said it was Ian Stark's famous grey, grazing his way through retirement - I think it might have been Murphy Himself... or Glenburnie... either way he seemed very happy!! 

Click to expand...

Bit like the time (many years ago!) I was hacking out a friends pony (that's how long ago it was ) and there was a grey horse turned out that came galloping over to us hacking past as a fair ole lick. I happened to mention to my friend how quickly the horse could gallop, at which point she says "Well you would expect it to be quick, it's Desert Orchid!"


----------



## Supertrooper (17 April 2011)

I think murphy himself and glenburnie have both been dead for awhile but he had another grey who's name escapes me at the minute, from what I remember it struggled in the show jumping but was very good in other phases. I'll keep racking my brains for the name!

I'm sure I read that zara was definately thinking of retiring toytown due to soundness issues xx


----------



## Supertrooper (17 April 2011)

The amazingness of google - the other grey ian had was called stanwick ghost xx


----------



## Maisie2 (17 April 2011)

so pleased to hear about PC Wilson.  I saw him a few years ago at Somerford with Ewart Wooley and fell in love with him (the horse that is)  He was a wonderful mover and I thought he went to the best person to make the most of him.  Hope he is out again this year.  Love this thread


----------



## amyneave (17 April 2011)

vallin said:



			probably quite common knowledge, but what's toytown doing? has he been retired?
		
Click to expand...

Think he's been retired. Zara can't keep him sound.


----------



## BronsonNutter (17 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Tom Quigley...
		
Click to expand...

I think Quigley retired after that Badminton (or was it Burghley?) when he just wasn't enjoying it and, when Polly appeared just let him do his own thing into a fence, he stopped, which was unlike him. I'm not sure if that's 100% correct (he may have stepped down the levels or something) but that's what I've heard 

Flint Curtis broke down (tendons apparently) and was retired at his owners, but is now supposed to be back in work... Whether or not he'll ever be sound enough to event again remains to be seen though


----------



## blakesmum (18 April 2011)

brushingboots said:



			Ensign had been competing with a YR, as far as i can see, not entered for anything in 2011.
		
Click to expand...

He was at Bickenhall yesterday in the BE90 open


----------



## rsteljes (18 April 2011)

Wiz said:



			Spot on and sadly pros felt it was acceptable to sell him to a young rider girl as he's fallen with her at least 4 times at Novice/ * so that she's lost her confidence :-(
		
Click to expand...

not too sure where you are getting your info from but im the girl that now has MI and he had one very unfortunate fall when he tripped after jumping up a step, nothing to do with being untidy or anything else. I have known the horse for a few years and even groomed for him when he was at badminton in 2009, i knew exactly what i was taking on when i bought him and i am very grateful to have a horse like that to ride, he is the kindest and most honest horse imaginable and just safely took me round my 1st OI at gatcombe like it was a PN. he is a truely amazing horse and doesnt deserve the bad press he has recieved over the years.......


----------



## avthechav (18 April 2011)

rsteljes said:



			not too sure where you are getting your info from but im the girl that now has MI and he had one very unfortunate fall when he tripped after jumping up a step, nothing to do with being untidy or anything else. I have known the horse for a few years and even groomed for him when he was at badminton in 2009, i knew exactly what i was taking on when i bought him and i am very grateful to have a horse like that to ride, he is the kindest and most honest horse imaginable and just safely took me round my 1st OI at gatcombe like it was a PN. he is a truely amazing horse and doesnt deserve the bad press he has recieved over the years.......
		
Click to expand...

Wow!!! Lucky you - what a fab horse to have, hope you continue to have loadsa fun with him (although I could never imagine calling an OI fun- more sickening hahaha!)...ps dont you just love the rumour mill


----------



## tigers_eye (19 April 2011)

The ultimate "whatever happened to them combination" popped into my head today: Marius, the german horse who won gold in Beijing I think?


----------



## vallin (19 April 2011)

tigers_eye said:



			The ultimate "whatever happened to them combination" popped into my head today: Marius, the german horse who won gold in Beijing I think?
		
Click to expand...

He's the one owned by the full time dentist right? There was a programme/clip about him posted not long back. He's aiming for 2012 if I remember correctly...will try and find video!


----------



## vallin (19 April 2011)

Here you go  http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympic_games/world_olympic_dreams/8850406.stm


----------



## Luci07 (19 April 2011)

Love this post - so where has Coup de Coeur ended up? know Becca Gibbs started him, then he went to Leslie Law, the saw him at WFP yard on an open day? also saw the pictures of WFP jumping Tom Cruise 11 through water. Completely in awe as he should have come off but stayed put..!

Add Lord Killingshurst to the list??


----------



## CalllyH (19 April 2011)

What about tim prices vortex, he's stunning and they were doing ok. I posted on here a while back if anyone knew what he was up to but had no replies . Good thread this one.


----------



## kickonchaps (20 April 2011)

blakesmum said:



			He was at Bickenhall yesterday in the BE90 open
		
Click to expand...


----------



## tigers_eye (20 April 2011)

Thanks Vallin!


----------



## dingle12 (20 April 2011)

Tamarillo is been retierd on monday in the arena at badminton x


----------



## kubbybrown (29 September 2011)

This may have already been said 
but The Secret Weapon was back in the ON at Gatcombe! came 2nd


----------



## Botters (29 September 2011)

What's happened to WFP's Idalgo?

I love that horse, think he's absolutely stunning


----------



## oldvic (29 September 2011)

Luci07 said:



			He is retired although I think the owner's daughter does a bit of dressage on him.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## smac (30 September 2011)

I know flint Curtis is sound, fit and jumping. Owner is keen to event him again but tricky situation. not keen to send him with OT as they got the horse fit, sent him back and he broke down v.quickly again- poss that he was ridden to OT's standard and he couldnt cope anymore. No bad words etc between owner/rider, just not working for flint anymore there.

He is being ridden by the "stable jockey" who is fab but if you send him out with a young semi unknown jockey and it goes badly the poor lad will always be known as "the guy who broke Flint Curtis" so I think owner is just leaving him to tick at home now. Lots of top riders hae been and tried him but all run same risk. think for OT he has "moved on" and the horse is happy.

 Owners grand daughters go up and potter on him in school holidays- I think he is v.much a mans ride. I went recently with one the grandaughters, got lots photos/vids of riding him, looks fab. wont post one without their permisson but I will ask.


----------



## smac (30 September 2011)

Hobby du Mee was removed from Austin after they "botched" him up to get him to Olympics and owners found out pissed. Sent him to MK but he was crippled so did surgery etc then headed to Billy Twomeys (all sme owners) a mutual friend of the Davies took him for a winter did some BS etc but went lame again after first xc schooling. cant remember were he went from there- was while ago I last asked about him


interestingly Muschamp Impala WD from two events after owners post, and then retired XC. Hasnt been out since May... what happened? Such a shame for her. What a fabulous chance to learn though if only for a short time


----------



## tonkatoy (30 September 2011)

smac said:



			I know flint Curtis is sound, fit and jumping. Owner is keen to event him again but tricky situation. not keen to send him with OT as they got the horse fit, sent him back and he broke down v.quickly again- poss that he was ridden to OT's standard and he couldnt cope anymore. No bad words etc between owner/rider, just not working for flint anymore there.

He is being ridden by the "stable jockey" who is fab but if you send him out with a young semi unknown jockey and it goes badly the poor lad will always be known as "the guy who broke Flint Curtis" so I think owner is just leaving him to tick at home now. Lots of top riders hae been and tried him but all run same risk. think for OT he has "moved on" and the horse is happy.

 Owners grand daughters go up and potter on him in school holidays- I think he is v.much a mans ride. I went recently with one the grandaughters, got lots photos/vids of riding him, looks fab. wont post one without their permisson but I will ask.
		
Click to expand...


I wouldnt call pip peters a young semi unknown jockey? she has had some fabulous results over the years, and the last 3 outings on Flint Curtis look rather promising, so does not look to be a mans ride at the moment????


----------



## xspiralx (30 September 2011)

smac said:



			I know flint Curtis is sound, fit and jumping. Owner is keen to event him again but tricky situation. not keen to send him with OT as they got the horse fit, sent him back and he broke down v.quickly again- poss that he was ridden to OT's standard and he couldnt cope anymore. No bad words etc between owner/rider, just not working for flint anymore there.

He is being ridden by the "stable jockey" who is fab but if you send him out with a young semi unknown jockey and it goes badly the poor lad will always be known as "the guy who broke Flint Curtis" so I think owner is just leaving him to tick at home now. Lots of top riders hae been and tried him but all run same risk. think for OT he has "moved on" and the horse is happy.

 Owners grand daughters go up and potter on him in school holidays- I think he is v.much a mans ride. I went recently with one the grandaughters, got lots photos/vids of riding him, looks fab. wont post one without their permisson but I will ask.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're a bit out of date on your info - FC has been out 3x in the last month at OI level and done pretty well.


----------



## xspiralx (30 September 2011)

Botters said:



			What's happened to WFP's Idalgo?

I love that horse, think he's absolutely stunning
		
Click to expand...

I'd also like to know that!


----------



## LEC (30 September 2011)

Also Hobby Du Mee always had very bad feet and actually its probably a credit to Austin that he managed what he did.


----------



## jules89 (30 September 2011)

Idalgo - http://eventingnation.com/home/2011/09/alex-van-tuyll---never-a-dull-moment.html read that  great article on Alex Van Tuyll who now has him as her hunter!


----------



## Botters (30 September 2011)

So jealous!

I'm not into gingers (sorry ginger lovers), or geldings, but I'd have him in a heartbeat


----------



## sare_bear (30 September 2011)

May have been mentioned earlier, but wandered what happened to PC Wilson. Was he injured and hopefully making a return or is he retired?


----------



## Kiribati_uk (30 September 2011)

smac said:



			Hobby du Mee was removed from Austin after they "botched" him up to get him to Olympics and owners found out pissed. Sent him to MK but he was crippled so did surgery etc then headed to Billy Twomeys (all sme owners) a mutual friend of the Davies took him for a winter did some BS etc but went lame again after first xc schooling. cant remember were he went from there- was while ago I last asked about him


interestingly Muschamp Impala WD from two events after owners post, and then retired XC. Hasnt been out since May... what happened? Such a shame for her. What a fabulous chance to learn though if only for a short time
		
Click to expand...

'BOTCHED' You cannot botch a horse to the olympics!!!! Yes maybe get a horse with a touch of aleg SJ the last day, But not the whole event. I know for a fact that the horse  had soundness issues when he arrived, but Kathrin(austins wife), and his vet,farrier kept the horse sound. 
I worked for Austin for many years and can say that his horses are treated very well and never 'botched'!!!


----------



## kerilli (30 September 2011)

fwiw, i heard that the horse had problems for a long time and it was a miracle of good care that Kathrin and Austin and their team kept him going for so long... and as soon as the management changed, he went lame.
i agree that you can't 'botch' a horse through a 3 day. seen it tried even at top level, never seen it work to the third day, put it that way...


----------



## lil'chesnut (30 October 2011)

what happened to Cashel Bay??? The last time i saw him, he was retired by Mary King on the XC at Burghley in 07/08 after confusion at the leafpit.  heard somewhere that he went back to JP Sheffield but never heard of him again. has he retired, or just competing at lower levels?


----------



## Chloe..x (30 October 2011)

lil'chesnut said:



			what happened to Cashel Bay??? The last time i saw him, he was retired by Mary King on the XC at Burghley in 07/08 after confusion at the leafpit.  heard somewhere that he went back to JP Sheffield but never heard of him again. has he retired, or just competing at lower levels? 

Click to expand...

just checked the BE website and he hasn't competed since 2008

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=55500


----------



## amyneave (30 October 2011)

This thread is really interesting. It was in H&H this week that Idalgo had been retired.


----------



## brushingboots (30 October 2011)

I rather liked Idalgo, he was always such a smart horse.


----------



## hcm88 (30 October 2011)

Has Tankers Town been retired now? I don't think he's run since Sharon w/d him after XC at Pau last year...? I assume he's probably at least 16 now so I can imagine he's been retired. I clearly remember him quite plainly refusing to enter the starting box at Badminton!

Also, Clayton Fredericks' The Frog? Again, I assume has been retired? Probably another in the late teens, haven't heard of him since probably Badminton 2010 ish.


----------



## Marydoll (30 October 2011)

rsteljes said:



			not too sure where you are getting your info from but im the girl that now has MI and he had one very unfortunate fall when he tripped after jumping up a step, nothing to do with being untidy or anything else. I have known the horse for a few years and even groomed for him when he was at badminton in 2009, i knew exactly what i was taking on when i bought him and i am very grateful to have a horse like that to ride, he is the kindest and most honest horse imaginable and just safely took me round my 1st OI at gatcombe like it was a PN. he is a truely amazing horse and doesnt deserve the bad press he has recieved over the years.......
		
Click to expand...

Hits the like button, sounds like you love him to bits


----------



## lil'chesnut (2 November 2011)

One horse who i really like the look of was Mikara de Montiege (my french is not too good ). i remember seeing them live at Express Eventing in the stadium. i believe she was ridden by Rudolph Sherer?  they were first out on cross country but fell on the bank. looking at her age then, i'm guessing that she'd be around 3* or 4* now?!
She was a lovely looking grey, about 8 or 9 years i think... but rather gangly


----------



## amyneave (2 November 2011)

hcm88 said:



			Has Tankers Town been retired now? I don't think he's run since Sharon w/d him after XC at Pau last year...? I assume he's probably at least 16 now so I can imagine he's been retired. I clearly remember him quite plainly refusing to enter the starting box at Badminton!
		
Click to expand...

Tankers Town is 17 now


----------



## eventrider23 (2 November 2011)

The Psephologist retired a good few years ago now.

Hidalgo de L'ille was, I believe, at Pau the other day I think??

Galan du Sauvagere never properly recovered his amazing form after Athens.  Truly a shame as he was I believe one of the most genuinely talented horses of his time but he broke down badly and after a couple years came back...broke down....came back....and then broke and was retired.

Tom Cruise II was another very talented horse but I remember one of his grooms referring to him as a horse with 'glass' legs - the slightest thing and he was injured hence I think would get hurt and passed on to another rider.  After he was with OT in 2007 he had 3 yrs off before he went to Brook Staples sticking to OI and 2 star instead of 4 star and won his last event in 2010 but not seen since so I imagine as he is 18 now he is retired.

The Frog has now been retired and is still with Clayton and Lucinda.  Ben Along Time was injured I believe but I think is back in work ready to compete next year again.

Springleaze Macaroo retired from eventing as whilst talented he was I believe so bold and strong XC it was dangerous at times. 

Ready Teddy retired back to NZ after Athens Olympics.  Toytown also now officially retired.

Ensign is now competing on in OPN - I remember a while back Pippa saying he had had his fill of top level competition and the plan was that he would just enjoy life.


----------



## brushingboots (2 November 2011)

Ensign is with Sam Watson's girlfriend IIRC...


----------



## amyneave (3 November 2011)

brushingboots said:



			Ensign is with Sam Watson's girlfriend IIRC...
		
Click to expand...

Yep this is correct. Sam talks about their results sometimes in his diary for eventing mag


----------



## rsteljes (3 November 2011)

interestingly Muschamp Impala WD from two events after owners post, and then retired XC. Hasnt been out since May... what happened? Such a shame for her. What a fabulous chance to learn though if only for a short time[/QUOTE]

Before bad rumours start again about this lovely horse, thought I would let people know whats happening.

Muschamp Impala was retired at hambledon in the 1* after pulling a shoe off jumping into the water (incredibly well, before people start bitching) he was straight away foot sore, so pulled him up to save for another day. 

My plan was always to go and spend some time abroad this summer and couldn't afford to take the horses with me, so found MI a fantastic home doing dressage, he is extremely well looked after and LOVING his new job with a great jockey. They were getting on so well when I got home decided to leave him there and looking forwards to having him back to live in my back garden when he retires- I couldnt have dreamt of ever owning a horse like that.


----------



## caramel (5 November 2011)

what an interesting read... theres a couple not mentioned that I'd like to know about:: 
First one is a big very strong bay, ridden by Jeanette Brakewell, Chill out Bob

One of Lucinda's I liked was bally leck boy and Mr Alligator, lovely big chesnut, very handsome boy, not been out since 08...


----------



## amyneave (5 November 2011)

rsteljes said:



			Before bad rumours start again about this lovely horse, thought I would let people know whats happening.

Muschamp Impala was retired at hambledon in the 1* after pulling a shoe off jumping into the water (incredibly well, before people start bitching) he was straight away foot sore, so pulled him up to save for another day. 

My plan was always to go and spend some time abroad this summer and couldn't afford to take the horses with me, so found MI a fantastic home doing dressage, he is extremely well looked after and LOVING his new job with a great jockey. They were getting on so well when I got home decided to leave him there and looking forwards to having him back to live in my back garden when he retires- I couldnt have dreamt of ever owning a horse like that.
		
Click to expand...

Pleased you had fun with him, and that now he is loving his new home.


----------



## lil'chesnut (6 November 2011)

i seem to have answered my own question... being as daft as a brush, i didnt realise that the BE website also included foreign horses and riders.  it would now seem that MAKARA DE MONTIEGE (finally got correct spelling) is out competeing well with Austin O'Connor.  Good to hear that she's still going. I took a bit of a shining to her, i think .


----------



## Lizzie2106 (7 November 2011)

caramel said:



			what an interesting read... theres a couple not mentioned that I'd like to know about:: 
First one is a big very strong bay, ridden by Jeanette Brakewell, Chill out Bob

One of Lucinda's I liked was bally leck boy and Mr Alligator, lovely big chesnut, very handsome boy, not been out since 08...
		
Click to expand...

Bally Leck Boy was PTS a couple of years ago but no idea about Mr Alligator, he got injured at Saumur in 2008 and hasn't competed since then. Shame as he had a lot of potential.


----------



## TheMule (7 November 2011)

caramel said:



			Mr Alligator, lovely big chesnut, very handsome boy, not been out since 08...
		
Click to expand...

Mr Alligator is very happily living back with his owner pottering around doing little bits, he was always a little delicate but did come back sound, just not enough to risk eventing again.


----------

